# what am i suppose to do, i want him back!?



## broken-heart (Sep 23, 2010)

i have been in a relationship with james 6 years, 3 years of marriage, had 1 miscarriage and have a beautiful 3 year old boy. we had difficulty with my parents from the start as we had cultural/racial and religious differences though it never bothered us. basically i had to give up my parents to be with him, which i did..now 6 years on he says he wants a divorce, its not me its him, he doest love me the way he did. We have been through alot as a couple, iv been through soo much heart ache with leaving family and loosing a baby.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

I know now you're very sad and panic. Can you give more information about why he asked you for a divorce? What happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

By the way my husband and me also have culture differences. So I wish I can help you but you will need to provide the readers more information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

